# MAC PRO NOW AVAILABLE TO EVERYONE-- starting 18 Oct!



## MadTheologian (Oct 17, 2012)

Source via Temptalia

  	Yay!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







  	Quote: 	 		 			 *Starting tomorrow, October 18 M·A·C Pro products will become available to consumers at MACCosmetics.com*. No more trekking to the nearest Pro store or calling a Pro store just to find out what products exist! You don’t have to be a Pro member to purchase Pro products online (the same has been true for in-store and by-phone purchases). MAC said consumer customers should receive an email tomorrow officially announcing the expansion of Pro product accessibility! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  This is a _welcome_ change and one that’s been such a long-time coming! Yay!  I’ll be working on my MAC Pro recommendations and posting tomorrow!
 _P.S. — I already spotted several Pro shades available now!_


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 17, 2012)

Technically it's been this way for almost a week but still YAY!!!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Oct 17, 2012)

Do you guys mean online?

  	Edit: Okay, just saw the rest of the message. That's great. Never knew why they were separate to begin with. Now, if they can only put Pro product in all the stores. I'm not gonna hold my breath on that one, tho...


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes, online.   I'm going light on the holiday collection and I'm going to focus on the pro items. I think I might actually get a lip palette now. That's something new for me.


----------



## Jasmin (Oct 17, 2012)

I may not even be from the US (I'm seriously hoping the same happens in the UK as far as online PRO availability goes), but I have spotted several things available such as the previous Extra Dimension shadows and the Metal-X shadows too. How great to be able to pick up the odd thing that you may have lusted after and never managed to get!


----------



## ForeverJenn (Oct 17, 2012)

& this is permanent? I can finally get show orchid!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 17, 2012)

Fingers crossed! (My gut says a resounding "Yes!", though.)  Anyhoo. Excitements!


----------



## whitwhit86 (Oct 17, 2012)

i know! so excited! ive showed my behind with all the stuff ive ordered.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Oct 17, 2012)

Yup, I see a bunch of Pro colors on the site now without having to log into MAC Pro.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 17, 2012)

I am so happy about this!  I make seasonal trips to MAC pro in NYC and I feel like I am familiar enought with all the pro colors to know what I still need to get.  Now when I go to NYC, i can spend time shopping at other places! 

  	So happy that I can order them from home now...  and hopefully the free shipping rules and codes  will apply!


----------



## cucumbers (Oct 17, 2012)

I just went to a Pro store today (mostly for the 24 well palette), but I'm still so excited about this!


----------



## Knope2012 (Oct 18, 2012)

Aww, I wanted to get the Set Powder in soft yellow but I don't see it on the site.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 18, 2012)

I posted this link in the Early Buzz thread, but I'll repost it here. It's swatches of all the PRO lipsticks since they're not identified as PRO on the website.

Fleshpot
Full Fuchsia
Fusion Pink
Neon Orange
Peachstock

Show Orchid
Sin
Smoked Purple
Violetta

http://laurenclarkmakeup.blogspot.com/p/mac-pro-lip-products.html

 [h=3][/h]


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 18, 2012)

Here's an old 2011 PRO product item list from Temptalia's website. I think some f these products are discontinued now.

  	http://www.temptalia.com/mac-pro-product-price-list-mac-pro-store-location-list


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 18, 2012)

That's good news. Hooray!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 18, 2012)

I just got the email from MAC about the PRO items. I'm so tempted to just checkout the items sitting in my cart right now. I have the 184 and 205 brushes, Full Fuchsia and Sin lipsticks, and Hi-Def Cyan sitting there waiting for me.


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 18, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I just got the email from MAC about the PRO items. I'm so tempted to just checkout the items sitting in my cart right now. I have the 184 and 205 brushes, Full Fuchsia and Sin lipsticks, and Hi-Def Cyan sitting there waiting for me.


   Lmao i already got a few items in the cart but idk i i should wait until glamordaze to just put everything together?


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 18, 2012)

luvlydee said:


> Lmao i already got a few items in the cart but idk i i should wait until glamordaze to just put everything together?


	I'm only hesitating because I hauled a lot more than I expected to from the Glamour Daze event. My wallet is pleading with me to not torture it anymore. But part of me thinks MAC will change their mind again and remove the PRO items. I don't want to miss out if they do that and I can get free shipping if I get it now. Maybe I'll remove the lipsticks and will get the brushes and Hi-Def Cyan for the time being. I think I need an intervention.


----------



## SOMUCH2SHAY (Oct 18, 2012)

Knope2012 said:


> Aww, I wanted to get the Set Powder in soft yellow but I don't see it on the site.


  	I've been wanting Fabulush cream base, but that's not on the site either.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 18, 2012)

SOMUCH2SHAY said:


> I've been wanting Fabulush cream base, but that's not on the site either.


  	I think Fabulush was discontinued     try a mac store, CCO or calling the mac 800 number to see if they can find you one.


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 18, 2012)

i just ordered the sculpting powder in shadowy, the purple chromagraphic pencil, and another empty palette, i already have extra inserts in my house since i was waiting for the empty palette/duo but since it wasnt released it ill just put them int he singles that i have now


----------



## michelle37 (Oct 18, 2012)

so glad to know i can purchase pro products now


----------



## Spanky (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow! This is so exciting. I'm so out of the loop I had no idea this was happening. Is this going to be permanent???  Can anyone suggest must have products in the categories of LS, ES, EL & brushes!  Happy early Christmas, Hanukkah, Kwanza, etc. to us 'regular' MAC people.  Thanks Sharvonique for those swatches.  This is OT but I am trying to stay out of the Holidaze thred. Can anyone tell me how Lickable compares to GAT, Moxie or any other lippies that may be similar? Is this an awesome lipstick?  TIA. S~


----------



## Spanky (Oct 18, 2012)

PLEASE SOMEONE TELL ME I DON'T NEED EVERY LIPPIE THAT WAS SWATCHED ON THE LINK CARTOON CHIC POSTED.  PLEASE!!!   I haven't even looked at swatches that Temptalia mentioned.


----------



## MacAddictNurse (Oct 18, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Fusion Pink
> Neon Orange
> Peachstock
> Show Orchid
> ...


	Thanks for the link, its a big help. I was looking for the 2012 Fall Trend Lip Palette but I don't see it on the site did they already discontinue it?


----------



## kimibos (Oct 18, 2012)

i wonder if they are going to add lash mixing medium. im getting the eyeliner one. but i want lash badly.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 18, 2012)

Spanky said:


> TIA. S~


  	Lol, sorry! The Temptalia link is just a listing of products. There's no swatches in it if that helps any.

  	Lickable is pretty. I don't own it yet. I think the color is similar to Girl About Town, but it's in the Cremesheen formula.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 18, 2012)

MacAddictNurse said:


> Thanks for the link, its a big help. I was looking for the 2012 Fall Trend Lip Palette but I don't see it on the site did they already discontinue it?


	I don't know if it's discontinued, but it seems like all PRO items haven't been added to the site.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 18, 2012)

MacAddictNurse said:


> Thanks for the link, its a big help. I was looking for the 2012 Fall Trend Lip Palette but I don't see it on the site did they already discontinue it?


  	It's still there when I log on as a Pro. Maybe they'll add it to the regular site soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 18, 2012)

White Face and Body is missing as well, and isn't there a white Studio Fix Powder?  And is Taupe blush discontinued?


----------



## MacAddictNurse (Oct 18, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> It's still there when I log on as a Pro. Maybe they'll add it to the regular site soon. Fingers crossed.


	I really hope they do I am in love with Fall for Plum, I wonder if I can buy this one as a regular lipstick


----------



## ForeverJenn (Oct 18, 2012)

anyone have cantaloupe blush? if so,, any thoughts on it?


----------



## Jessical0984 (Oct 18, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how well the lip erase works? I have fairly pigmented lips with a bit of purple in them that sometimes shows thru lipsticks or makes them overly cool. I was wondering if it would be a good product for me?


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 18, 2012)

I found lip erase to be weird, at least on me. It was drying and just did weird things to lip products. Some people swear by it, though. Try your concealer on your lips, though. It's the same idea. If that works, then you won't need to try the lip erase.


----------



## cucumbers (Oct 18, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> I found lip erase to be weird, at least on me. It was drying and just did weird things to lip products. Some people swear by it, though. Try your concealer on your lips, though. It's the same idea. If that works, then you won't need to try the lip erase.


  	Perhaps they reformulated lip erase? I bought it yesterday and used it yesterday and today, and it worked really well for fixing my weird diffused lip line and what I liked about it was that it felt hydrating and balm-y. Concealer on my lips dried them out.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Oct 18, 2012)

about how long does it take for mac to restock a product? some pro items say out of stock


----------



## CharlieKelly (Oct 18, 2012)

^ Dang it, that quick?!


----------



## sss215 (Oct 19, 2012)

i went over to look for the spatula and metal palette, but its not there.  so if you are looking for it, you may have to call pro.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 20, 2012)

does anyone know why certain paint sticks are not up? (i was looking for the sky blue one....) is it for the same reason as the pigments (eye safe/lip safe etc...)?


----------



## Debbs (Oct 20, 2012)

My husband told me last night that he heard on a radio station that pro items are now available to everyone. I thanked him for the info and told him I heard as well. I had the biggest grin on my face and had to hug him. I think it is so nice that he is able to update me on Mac happenings, lol


----------



## meg_curls (Oct 21, 2012)

It seems that for the Metal pigments, only Copper and Platinum are available.  I could have sworn there was a Rose Gold one and I want it!!!!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Oct 21, 2012)

ForeverJenn said:


> about how long does it take for mac to restock a product? some pro items say out of stock


  	Some are backordered forever. I waited almost four months for Blonde's Gold. If you are after a specific item, I would keep checking regularly. If I need something a.s.a.p., I usually do a phone order with a Pro store as the shipping costs are the same.


----------



## Merula (Oct 21, 2012)

This is pretty awesome since I'll be moving to a state with no Pro store - I live a walk away from mine and I've gotten spoiled by it. I've been slowly trying to purchase a lot of pro products because of it but this is great news.


----------



## saizine (Oct 22, 2012)

Does anyone know why the Chromagraphic Pencil in NC15/NW20 is listed as 'coming soon' when all the other shades are readily available? I was highly disappointed as it was the only Pro product I was really bothered about getting asap!


----------



## ForeverJenn (Oct 22, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> Some are backordered forever. I waited almost four months for Blonde's Gold. If you are after a specific item, I would keep checking regularly. If I need something a.s.a.p., I usually do a phone order with a Pro store as the shipping costs are the same.


  	Thanks!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 22, 2012)

saizine said:


> Does anyone know why the Chromagraphic Pencil in NC15/NW20 is listed as 'coming soon' when all the other shades are readily available? I was highly disappointed as it was the only Pro product I was really bothered about getting asap!


  Don't know. If you live near a CCO, have a poke around there; they may have it. (I recently scored mine at one.)


----------



## LLVV (Oct 23, 2012)

My PRO lip palettes just arrived.  I am amazed.  I usually stay away from lipsticks in favor of lipglass because I can't see them and I don't want to have to dig around looking for a color to match my day's look.  I'm totally psyched that MAC is offering these palettes.  The cover is clear so you can see exactly what you have!  I do have a few MAC lipsticks and the palette lipstick is the same exact quality as the originals.    You will need a brush to use these palettes.  Compared to my Bobbi Brown lipstick palette (the mega one currently being sold on her website) MAC's pans are much larger which amazed me.  I really wasn't expecting that.  If you are on the fence about these palettes, I say go for it.  The quality is amazing and the palettes are easily accessible.  Even though at the end of the day you may end up paying more for the palette, I prefer to have more colors vs. a larger quantity of one color because I like to play around a lot with color.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi LLVV,   I'm curious as to which PRO lip palettes you bought, I'm assuming these are the ones that are grouped by colors? I'm thinking about the pink one, but just feel like I won't get use out of half of the palette. Keep in my mind this is just for my personal use. I'm also thinking that I won't like having to bring a brush & the palette, etc. decisions, decisions.   





LLVV said:


> My PRO lip palettes just arrived.  I am amazed.  I usually stay away from lipsticks in favor of lipglass because I can't see them and I don't want to have to dig around looking for a color to match my day's look.  I'm totally psyched that MAC is offering these palettes.  The cover is clear so you can see exactly what you have!  I do have a few MAC lipsticks and the palette lipstick is the same exact quality as the originals.    You will need a brush to use these palettes.  Compared to my Bobbi Brown lipstick palette (the mega one currently being sold on her website) MAC's pans are much larger which amazed me.  I really wasn't expecting that.  If you are on the fence about these palettes, I say go for it.  The quality is amazing and the palettes are easily accessible.  Even though at the end of the day you may end up paying more for the palette, I prefer to have more colors vs. a larger quantity of one color because I like to play around a lot with color.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 25, 2012)

Due to my recent obsession with Bright Pink Lippies, my need to delve into Purples & now that the us Plebians (non Pro MAC members) can order some PRO products, can anyone swatch the following lippies for me, please??? I've googled swatches for these but I'd like to see them side by side...  I also have seen Lauren Clark's PRO LS swatches & Princess  Sarah's swatches. Those did help. Thanks.  I currently have & loooove Moxie, CYY, I'm NC20 so if anyone has any suggestions of ones I may like I'd be happy for advice (trying to keep it down to only buying 2 lippies).  CYY, Moxie, Love G-dess, Gessina, Outrageously Fun, Show Orchid, Lickable, Full Fushia, Fusion Pink, Violetta, Up the Amp  Thank you in advance!


----------



## LLVV (Oct 25, 2012)

Spanky said:


> I'm curious as to which PRO lip palettes you bought, I'm assuming these are the ones that are grouped by colors? I'm thinking about the pink one, but just feel like I won't get use out of half of the palette. Keep in my mind this is just for my personal use. I'm also thinking that I won't like having to bring a brush & the palette, etc. decisions, decisions.


  	I picked up all of the lip palettes (ones grouped by color).  You are right in that there are a few unwearables in the pink palette.  I don't think that in any of the other palettes there are colors that I can't wear (maybe Cyber).  For me to two very bright colors do not look good but I'm going to play around with them to see if layering them with another color helps.  I did take me a while to get used to using a brush but I've actually grown to prefer using a lip brush because I can go as light or dark as my heart pleases.  I feel that the brush gives me a little bit more control over the application.  I use a MAC mini-shader brush.  I can't remember the number right now.  I also have a Bobbi Brown lip brush that came with her lip palette that is pretty good as well.  I picked up all of the palettes (birthday gift).  For me, the red one will probably get the least amount of usage as I'm still uncomfortable with wearing reds but maybe I will get used to it because the red colors are gorgeous!  I know my DD will get a little bit of use out of the reds because she has some upcoming ballet performance and they are required to wear red on their lips.  They are really nice if you don't have a lot of lipstick.  I actually am more of a lip gloss kind of gal, but I put a clear coat of lip gloss on top of any lipstick that I wear and I get a similar effect.

  	EDIT:  I just reread your post and if you are looking for something to carry along with you, then the palette might be a PITA. I don't carry lipstick around with me.  I apply at home and then just leave it alone but I'm in and out of the house all day so by the time a need a touch up I'm usually home.


----------



## LissyJo (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't normally post, but I searched for this answer myself. I sent an in an inquiry about Taupe Blush since it never showed up on the site, and the response I got back said it's been discontinued. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  	Quote: 	 		 			Thank you for taking the time to contact M.A.C.​​​ I am sorry you have been unable to find our Powder Blush in Taupe. This item has been discontinued, and while we are often able to locate discontinued products for our consumers, I have conducted a search of our entire inventory, and unfortunately there are no more the Powder Blush in Taupe.​​​


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 14, 2012)

LissyJo said:


> I don't normally post, but I searched for this answer myself. I sent an in an inquiry about Taupe Blush since it never showed up on the site, and the response I got back said it's been discontinued.


  	That is bizarre. It's still on the Pro site and I can add it to my cart.

  	Maybe CS did not know that it is a Pro item?


----------



## LissyJo (Nov 14, 2012)

How weird! Maybe so. The way the response was formatted, it definitely looks like a form letter. Perhaps they just made a mistake. It was the item was really looking forward to when I heard about the pro items being available for everyone to order on the website.  I'll try calling.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Nov 14, 2012)

LissyJo said:


> How weird! Maybe so. The way the response was formatted, it definitely looks like a form letter. Perhaps they just made a mistake. It was the item was really looking forward to when I heard about the pro items being available for everyone to order on the website.  I'll try calling.


  	It seems that not all item were made available. It might be easier if you just call a Pro store and order it from them.


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 14, 2012)

I picked up the matte mixing medium to use with pigments.
  	Anybody have any ideas on how to use this?
  	After playing around with it - makes creamy product.


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 14, 2012)

I notice that the liquid mixing medium is not on the regular site.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 14, 2012)

Will the Pro items be available on non-US MAC sites too? I really really really want to try Chromaline Black Black because I need a black gel liner and I read so many great things about it. The only pro store we have here is an hour's train ride away so being able to order in online be amazing!

  	TIA


----------



## sss215 (Nov 18, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> I notice that the liquid mixing medium is not on the regular site.


  	not everything is available. I noticed the colored invisible set powders missing


----------



## cloudsweare (Nov 18, 2012)

Going to buy me a jar of the landscape green chromaline for Christmas. Yay!

  	I've always wanted that.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 18, 2012)

It was just too good to be true. I really wanted mixing medium face and body...


----------



## erine1881 (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah not all the pro products are listed. Maybe they're just making the most "consumer-used" products available on the site, while keeping the other pro items "pro-site" only?


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 12, 2013)

I know I was so excited too that they had Full Coverage Foundation!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Copperhead (Jul 21, 2013)

I haven't looked at the Pro shadows in a while on the regular U.S. site but I see they now have more of the Pro shades there. At first, shades like Rose, Canary Yellow, Aqua, Coral, Bio-Green, Sky Blue, Cobalt, weren't there, now they are.


----------

